# my 33g rimless work in progress



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

currently finishing up cycling for my black water inspired aquarium, stocking is some sport of Apisto and tetra, just need Indian almond leafs to litter the bottom of the aquarium to finish it up.

Peat moss filter substrate in one filter to drop PH and boost tannin, then bio media in the other. small gravel substrate since i couldn't find sand or substrate that would replicate black water substrate so this was the closest i could get


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Looking nice! I also have a 33gal that's cycling riggt now. Good luck!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Did you derim the tank yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

nope, its a true rimless tank.








almond leafs are in, just need to wait till the end of the month for apistos and rummy nose


----------



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

I had forgotten about this post, heres a bit of an update, i've got 11 rummy nose, 4 apisto agassizii two which have paired off, and a silver tip pleco









some inhabitants. silver tip pleco









my breeding pair of apisto. agassizii


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great!

What are the dimensions of the tank? 

Where did you get a rimless 33g? I'm looking for a rimless with a similar volume.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I have a 33 gallon and that's 36"x18"x12"


----------

